# VINTAGE Arnold Schwinn & Co. "PULLMAN" Bicycle



## Hooty733 (Sep 4, 2010)

I came across a vintage bicycle with a head badge that said "PULLMAN" in the center and on top it said "Arnold Schwinn & Co." and on the bottom it said "Chicago USA"

Is this a rare bike? Worth anything? 

Anyone Interested?


----------



## kccomet (Sep 4, 2010)

interested sent a pm


----------



## sam (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this a rare bike? Worth anything? 
I'd say yes--is it yours? do you have photos?


----------



## Hooty733 (Sep 5, 2010)

What's your email I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 5, 2010)

Why not post the photos here for all to see?


----------



## Hooty733 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Arnold Schwinn & Co. PULLMAN*

After doing some research I think this is a rare bike due to the headbadge?

Don't know the year?

Serial # E27851 (24" wheels)

ANYONE INTERESTED? call: 616-633-0320


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a 1952 Black Phanton that had a "Pullman" headbadge, There were many "named " Schwinns, Cadillac, The World, there was a whole bunch of them.
bri.


----------



## miguel (Oct 11, 2010)

hooty733 here is my email send me your cell phone # and i will send you a text with a picture of my bike a believe its a 1948 and its almost desame as your sorry i could only send you a picture with my phone   mcalderas@hotmail.com


----------



## walter branche (Oct 12, 2010)

worth more if you sell the parts . like the wheel and fender set , the name badge etc..


----------



## pelletman (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't believe you should part stuff out.


----------

